# How often do the shops in Market Place change?



## Miss Impossible

See title! My boyfriend and I just can't figure it out - we think it's more than once a day but other than that we're clueless!


----------



## Katelyn

Every 6 hours. 1am > 7am > 1pm > 7pm


----------



## angiepie

Mine does every 6 hours. 4am > 10AM > 4PM  > 10PM. Figured it out yesterday.


----------



## Katelyn

angiepie said:


> Mine does every 6 hours. 4am > 10AM > 4PM  > 10PM. Figured it out yesterday.



What’s your time zone? I’m curious if that’s what it’s dependent on


----------



## angiepie

I live in PST.


----------



## Katelyn

angiepie said:


> I live in PST.



Yea that sounds about right since mine is EST, so the 3 hour difference makes sense.


----------



## phoenixfab

yeah,, mine is really really regular and goes 12 to 6 to 12 to 6


----------



## TangledBowties

Katelyn said:


> Yea that sounds about right since mine is EST, so the 3 hour difference makes sense.



I would think it would be dependent on the time zone, but I live in EST as well and mine changes 12am to 6am to 12pm to 6pm.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I wish it changed more often honestly, just got Kicks for the second time today, and all he had was SOCKS! I need new shoes!


----------

